# Cute hedgehogs



## APricklyLove (Feb 2, 2013)

I saw this online and it made me smile! They are just toooo cute! So I thought I'd share it with all of you. Hope it makes you smile  Enjoy!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/babymantis/30-l ... ehogs-1opu


----------

